# G vs FS?



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

Just wondering what the difference is between these types of pistols? I see g's and fs's online but they look the same other than the finish sometimes. G's are Double action only right? FS's are double action for the first shot and single action for the rest correct? Can either be carried in Condition 1? SOrry for the FNG questions, never looked into Barettas untill recently, so I'm still learnin.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

FS means is DA/SA, but the satey works as both a saftey AND a decocker.

The G is also SA/DA, but the safety is ONLY a decocker. Once you flip the safety, it drops the hammer and then the saftey switch itself goes back into the fire position. Many people prefer this because they are afraid that the safety may get hit by accident, and then the gun would be stuck in "safe mode" without their knowledge.

The FS was always fine with me, personally. I rarely ever used the safety, and it never got hooked on anything when I used a 92FS.

The DAO is only double action.

And, unless you buy one of the more rare, esxpensive models with a frame mounted safety, there is no was to carry the gun in condition 1 safely.


----------



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

L I B, learn somethin new every day. Thanks wreck. Baretta makes a frame mounted saftey version huh? Didn't know that. Got any more info on thattun? tia.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Right now, the only frame mounted gun that Beretta is the Beretta Steel - a $1,000 gun


----------



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

1g isnt too bad. My "stable" hasn't exactly been the cheapest to fill.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I think I can only justify spending that much on a 1911, personally. I have a TRP right now around that amount.


----------

